# Sick Petricola



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

One of my Petricola catfish is losing colour, gills are going full speed and he is gasping (but not going to the surface). He is pretty lethargic and a little 'tipsy'. I've done a partial water change and changed the foam part of the filter, but is there anything else i can do? His partner seems fine as do the other tank inhabitants.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Thats to bad wish i could offer more help than change that water alot  10-20% a day for a few weeks


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks MEDHBSI, I'll definitely keep up the water changes.


----------



## Rondelet (May 16, 2010)

What are you water parameters? How long have you had the fish and when did it first start showing signs of stress? Discoloration and rapid ventilation could mean many (different) things.


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi Rondelet, thanks for your response. I think i've figured it out and my petricola is doing well again. My water parameters were pH ~ 6.8, ammonia 0, nitrites 0, but when i tested for nitrates they were over 40ppm. Sloppy housekeeping on my part. I've been doing daily partial water changes and have increased my pH and lowered my nitrates significantly. All seems ok now


----------



## Rondelet (May 16, 2010)

Good to hear you got it sorted out. Actually, 40pmm nitrate isn't all that bad, unless that particular fish has been exposed for a very long time. You mentioned that your other fish seemed fine, so I would keep an eye on the catfish as the stress may have predisposed it to something more insidious.


----------

